# What is US equivalent of askaboutmoney?



## ninak (23 Mar 2011)

Hi does anyone know what is the US equivalent of this site, if there is one? I am looking for a financial forum to do some research into areas such as mortgage rates, taxes, etc. Cheers!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Mar 2011)

The closest I know of is www.fool.com  The Motley Fool


----------



## ninak (23 Mar 2011)

Thanks Brendan, much appreciated.


----------

